# This is why



## OKLAHOMAN

My photographic skills are zip-zero-nada- but I still like props. I'll grant you this might be overdone and not in the best of focus but do your eyes go to the pen or shell. I just tried this tonight.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Actually Roy, I think you see the shell first.  Your Pens kinda fade into the bottom and are a little dark.. granted the bottom pen is really black.. 
Try turning the shell over and place the pen on  top.. might pop out better.
Just my opinion and keep in mind that I am a little photo challenged myself..


----------



## edman2

Roy,
I agree that the shell leads my eye away from the pen.  We are used to our eye going left to right (like reading) and the flow line of the top edge of the shell leads my eye off the page away from the pen. Send the pens to me and I will find a better way to display them.[][][}][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Chuck do you mean like this?... Hope you all know this is being done tongue in cheek.




<br />





> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Actually Roy, I think you see the shell first.  Your Pens kinda fade into the bottom and are a little dark.. granted the bottom pen is really black..
> Try turning the shell over and place the pen on  top.. might pop out better.
> Just my opinion and keep in mind that I am a little photo challenged myself..


----------



## Dario

Roy,

I too am photo challenged so take this FWIW.

As you can see on my pics (in my album or website), I try to put my pens on the diagonal (corner to opposite corner).  This way, I get maximum pen size for a given rectangular area. Like on your pics, if you try my style, you will show a 50% bigger pen.

Your first pic actually shows the pen well, but the 2nd having white lines didn't show as well.

BTW, both pens look awesome.


----------



## gerryr

Can I have your shell, Roy?[]


----------



## mewell

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Can I have your shell, Roy?[]



I'll bid $4 for that shell!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I could be persuaded ,if you promise to take as good care of it as your spike.





> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Can I have your shell, Roy?[]


----------



## leehljp

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Roy,
> As you can see on my pics (in my album or website), I try to put my pens on the diagonal (corner to opposite corner).  This way, I get maximum pen size for a given rectangular area. Like on your pics, if you try my style, you will show a 50% bigger pen.
> BTW, both pens look awesome.



IIRC, Jeff, sometime ago, asked for pens to be done somewhat diagonal (if possible) to give the most space to the pen.

I like the backgrounds in this post, but some minor adjustments might help see the whole pen. There is a place for "no background props" and there is a place FOR background props. Shucks, Not everyone is an Ansel Adams who does not need color - which would distract. Some people have to use color to make their photo's presentable and in the same vein, some do use props successfully and it is not a sin to do that either. [}]


----------



## angboy

I just want to know what the teal colored pen is made out of, shell or no shell!


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Chuck do you mean like this?... Hope you all know this is being done tongue in cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Actually Roy, I think you see the shell first.  Your Pens kinda fade into the bottom and are a little dark.. granted the bottom pen is really black..
> Try turning the shell over and place the pen on  top.. might pop out better.
> Just my opinion and keep in mind that I am a little photo challenged myself..
Click to expand...



Really, tongue in cheek?  I thought you had a whole pouch of Redman in there!!!!  []

BTW, I like the shell better. []


----------



## GaryMGg

You might try rotating the shell 180 degrees. [][)]


----------



## MDWine

What pen?


I'M JUST KIDDING!!! [][][:0][][][]


----------



## Chuck Key

Does the pen draw your eye to the shell?





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

LOL, bashful?





> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Does the pen draw your eye to the shell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />
> 
> Chuckie


----------



## txbatons

If you put the pen in your ear, do you hear the ocean?


----------



## thewishman

Maybe with that prop you should name your company Botticelli Pens.[][}][]

Chris


----------



## gerryr

I can't let Roy outdo me.


----------



## mewell

Now <b>HERE</b> is a shell...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you look closely you'll see a Jr. Statesman Rhodium and 22k gold fountain pen with one of Anthony's 14k gold nibs made using a _crushed shell_ blank in her, um, breast pocket.


----------



## mick

> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Now <b>HERE</b> is a shell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you'll see a Jr. Statesman Rhodium and 22k gold fountain pen with one of Anthony's 14k gold nibs made using a _crushed shell_ blank in her, um, breast pocket.



What pocket?  []


----------



## gerryr

Even though that isn't really a shell, Mark wins.[:0][]  But I still can't see the pen so you better send me a close up.[]


----------



## DKF

This happens to be one of the funniest posts I've read through in a while....![]


----------



## Brewmeister35

you guys are nuts  lol


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Mark, My eye sight is not what it used to be, would you be kind enough to send me a close up of the BREAST pocket 





> _Originally posted by mewell_
> <br />Now <b>HERE</b> is a shell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you'll see a Jr. Statesman Rhodium and 22k gold fountain pen with one of Anthony's 14k gold nibs made using a _crushed shell_ blank in her, um, breast pocket.


----------



## gerryr

I think I hear a train headed SOUTH.[]

Actually, yes we are all nuts, but consider this.  Unlike some other posts which promise a learning experience and fail to deliver, Roy certainly didn't promise any such thing and just look at all you've learned here.[]


----------



## wdcav1952

Wait a minute, Gerry!  Are you insinuating that we didn't know sex sells???[}][][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Cav, I always knew it (sex) sells but how am I going to explain to SWMBO about that 5 ft yellow fur shell I just ordered?quote]_Originally posted by wdcav1952_
<br />Wait a minute, Gerry!  Are you insinuating that we didn't know sex sells???[}][][]


[/quote]


----------



## gerryr

No, no.  We all knew that.  What we are going to learn is how to explain things like a fur shell to your wife.[]


----------



## MDWine

[] [] [] [] [] [] [] [] []
Now, if she had a PINK TURING SMOCK on, and a pen in her pocket... it would be perfect!
[] [] [] [] [] [] [] [] []


----------



## Arthritis

Have you guys ever heard the phrase " use in a well ventillated area"?


----------



## mewell

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />No, no.  We all knew that.  What we are going to learn is how to explain things like a fur shell to your wife.[]



Gerry - This is a new "thing" to try some blank casting with... Once perfected you can sell a zillion blanks on the IAP but you'll need a new blade for your bandsaw first.[]


----------



## gerryr

Mark,
I think you have successfully brought the Photography forum to it's knees.[]  Look how long it's been since anyone posted anything in this forum.[:0]


----------



## TheHoneymooners

if you guys were on your knees, you'd see right into the pocket where the pen is hidden!

LOL


----------



## mewell

> _Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> <br />if you guys were on your knees, you'd see right into the pocket where the pen is hidden!
> 
> LOL



Now that is just _wrong!_


Gerry - If I really have accomplished that, I'd say that that has been one of my more constructive posts! []


----------



## drayman

you guys are bananas, it has just took me and swmbo forty mins to read this post, why! cos we keep falling off our chairs with laughter. brilliant post guys, take care. colin.


----------



## gerryr

Thanks are not necessary.  We believe it's our duty to provide photographic learning opportunities.[}][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

We are here to teach and serve as that is our mission[] now if somebody will please teach me how to explain why I resized [}]Marks photo  and focused in on the breast[] pocket to see that Jr. Statesman with Anthonys nib to my wife. She could not see it for some reason.  





> _Originally posted by drayman_
> <br />you guys are bananas, it has just took me and swmbo forty mins to read this post, why! cos we keep falling off our chairs with laughter. brilliant post guys, take care. colin.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

Roy you might try some Mageyes.  It really helps to see the pen.  Of course I have heard that the Mageyes only work for males so they may not do her any good.


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> Have you guys ever heard the phrase " use in a well ventillated area"?


   If this is a necessity RUN and call your doctor - something is VERY WRONG WITH IT!!!





> if you guys were on your knees, you'd see right into the pocket where the pen is hidden!


      If you find a "cigar"  CALL BILL he probably forgot it!


Linda


----------



## mewell

Unfortunately my photography skills are not as good as Gerry's and since my subject was too far away for a decent picture this is the best I could do to show all you nay-sayers the pen in question:


----------



## gerryr

That is the strangest photograph I've seen in a long time.[][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />We are here to teach and serve as that is our mission[] now if somebody will please teach me how to explain why I resized [}]Marks photo  and focused in on the breast[] pocket to see that Jr. Statesman with Anthonys nib to my wife. She could not see it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by drayman_
> <br />you guys are bananas, it has just took me and swmbo forty mins to read this post, why! cos we keep falling off our chairs with laughter. brilliant post guys, take care. colin.
Click to expand...


Roy, are you sure that the word is ni<s>p</s>b?


----------

